# Jay Peak 5/11/2014



## dlague (May 12, 2014)

*Conditions: * Mash Potato, Corn (I am getting hungry) with a little ice patch here and there!

*Trip Report:* The most meaningless trip report!

How does that expression go?  The best laid plans are designed to be broken!  That was exactly the case this weekend.  The original plan was to ski on both Saturday and Sunday hoping to arrive around 10 on Saturday.  However, the series of issues cropped up at the last minute such as our kennel closing down, tires needing replacement (on my wife’s car) and the last minute scheduling of our sons Lacrosse practice.  As a result, we did not get to our condo at Jay Peak until 2:30.  While we thought about skiing for the hour and a half the thought of spending $180 for us to ski on Saturday was just not working for me.  I think the $49 Killington and Jay Peak are asking to ski is a little steep for the terrain that is open - IMO.

So Saturday was spent hanging out and enjoying the weather on the patio of the Tower Bar while the kids went to the Water Park.  We also watched the Bruins – Habs game from the Water Park.  We would eventually look back to that afternoon and realize that it was the better weather to ski in.

Sunday was a whole other story!  It was Mother’s Day and my wife wanted to be skiing so we were up early and looking forward to making some turns.  The winds were pretty strong on Saturday and continued into Sunday morning.  The predicted temp was for a high of 69 at the base and temps starting around 55.  Well it was more like upper 40’s and the wind chill made it feel colder.  However, I was determined to ski in shorts!

So the seven trails open – we only counted 6 and it was really 4.  Two were boring as hell – Interstate and Perry Merril -> Queens Highway.   The other two were The Jet and Haynes -> Mont L’Entrepide (which is really one trail).  We started immediately by driving over to Stateside and skiing off the Jet chair – which was a bit of a pain since we had to hike over there – but nonetheless a lift was open so I will stop whining!  Heading up the Jet Triple we noticed the clouds, winds and the cold.  We were not expecting that.  Each chair ride up got rather uncomfortable towards the top – but we have skied in subzero temps so suck it up!  Our first run was on Haynes and it was great getting back out!  Everything was groomed out but making turns was all I needed.   It was a heavy mash potato/corn snow with believe it or not – some ice.  That trail was getting narrow in some sections but actually skied pretty good.  We then opted to ski The Jet and that trail was in very nice shape.  There was a little bit of everything - towards the top a little glade skiing, bumps under the chair and groomer down the main part of the trail!  We skied three runs on Jet before we thought we need to head back for Mother’s day Brunch.  When we got back to the Stateside Lodge, my wife called for one more run from the Metro Quad so she drove back in her ski boots.  The condo we were staying in was facing Interstate.   The run was basically a lean back and make no turns run.  Then just to say we did, opted to ski the other runs that were open.  Big mistake – well not that big!  Perry Merrill was cross-country skiing – there is no slope there and when the snow is soft you notice!   We headed back to our condo via Queen’s Highway where we played any icy patch we could find but that was painful!

All in all, getting to ski on May 11th and have a nice brunch with my wife and kids, my mother and my brother’s family was cool!  The weather improved dramatically by 1, however, we needed to make our way back to NH.  My wife’s legs got trashed on Haynes and The Jet – she got out of skiing shape really fast since we hadn’t skied for two weeks – almost three!  She was skiing cautiously which is probably why!  Our favorite run (of the few) was The Jet which also had the most coverage.  Dollar for Dollar – Killington was the better bet this weekend based on reports – but we were happy with what might be our last day of skiing!

There were a few things that confused me:

Why did they have Metro running – it was very rarely used!
Why have crappy trails open?  Just to have a higher trail count?
$49 whether at Killington or Jay Peak seems absurd!  What happen to the days when they had skiing for $10-25 and more people showed up?  There were not a lot of people.  Sadly there were more people at the water park.
The Brunch there is now OK – it used to be great.  Now they increased the price by a lot and there are fewer options!  They have priced themselve out the locals range!  It was hoping there three years ago and there were many table open this year.
Can the weather persons get the forecast right or is it the Jay Cloud that makes it hard – it was there 100%!


The Mother on the special day!


Yes there were some bumps


Looking up The Jet


Looking down The Jet


Looking up the Jet (this is getting repetitive)


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2014)

Mom and two of her 4 boys!


Haynes and The Jet as we were leaving!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 12, 2014)

Nice closing day report. About pricing you could've skied K for 25% off with a old lift ticket from any area. I'm sure you had some of those.


----------



## abc (May 12, 2014)

I'm glad I DIDN'T go up! 

Yeah, Killington would have been cheaper. But sometimes, one needs a bit of variety, though I also agree not for $49 a head!


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2014)

We used The Ride and Ski Card times 2 on Sunday which was a 2 fer so it was worth it for us on Sunday!  We get three cards every season!  Since I am from NEK it is like home turf.  Plus I brought my mother up to visit her remaining family on Saturday.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (May 13, 2014)

The question of price:  I always say, there's nothing like a hike up Mt. Washington, to remind me how cheap lift tickets really are.  Perhaps the question is not: What is the suggested retail price for a ticket - but who is actually paying the suggested retail?

While I don't know the details of the Jay Peak demographic, I am an early-season/late-season regular at Killington.  A disproportionate fraction of the late season community has some variant of season pass/express pass and are typically paying in the $20 to $30 range when averaged over the season.

While it is true at Killington, (someone else will have to comment on behalf of Jay Peak) that there are no lift lines, it is also true that the few trails that are open do ski crowded and couldn't safely take much more traffic.


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2014)

joshua segal said:


> The question of price:  I always say, there's nothing like a hike up Mt. Washington, to remind me how cheap lift tickets really are.  Perhaps the question is not: What is the suggested retail price for a ticket - but who is actually paying the suggested retail?
> 
> While I don't know the details of the Jay Peak demographic, I am an early-season/late-season regular at Killington.  A disproportionate fraction of the late season community has some variant of season pass/express pass and are typically paying in the $20 to $30 range when averaged over the season.
> 
> While it is true at Killington, (someone else will have to comment on behalf of Jay Peak) that there are no lift lines, it is also true that the few trails that are open do ski crowded and couldn't safely take much more traffic.



Jay Peak did not ski crowded until the last official run.  People waited at the top and all headed down together.  That was the one time it looked busy.  I think the colder morning temps, wind and the Jay cloud kept people away until the afternoon whne the wind died down, sun was out and it was a little warmer.

I calculated our cost vs what it would have cost us at Killington - Jay Peak (RSNE 2 fer) was $31 per person (Adult $35, Junior $27.50) vs Killington (Old lift ticket discount) at $36 (Adult $40.50, Junior $30.75)  Per person cost is dollar cost averaged since we had two juniors and two adults which is not too bad either way!


----------



## WWF-VT (May 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> I calculated our cost vs what it would have cost us at Killington - Jay Peak (RSNE 2 fer) was $31 per person (Adult $35, Junior $27.50) vs Killington (Old lift ticket discount) at $36 (Adult $40.50, Junior $30.75)  Per person cost is dollar cost averaged since we had two juniors and two adults which is not too bad either way!



Do you factor in the cost of lodging when you analyze your cost of skiing?


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Do you factor in the cost of lodging when you analyze your cost of skiing?



We rarely lodge overnight so I never consider it. In fact, we actually have a place to stay about 45 minutes from Jay Peak that is free.  We opted to stay slopeside because the deal we got was really good.  I am not sure how many people include lodging or anything else when calculating lift ticket costs.

Other things that I do not include - food, drinks, gas and misc. spending.  I do track those costs but keep them separately.  For example we had four weekends where we stayed over night.  Two nights were comped and two were not total cost - $320.  I do establish a total per person cost when I play around with the numbers for the fun of it!  I also use those number to determine whee we blew it spending wise!  another example:  We will not, more than likely, be attending a Warren Miller Screening this fall.  The cost to view over rides the 2 fer benefit so it is no longer worth it.  Rather spend the admission cost on a DVD.  Actually those movies are not that great anymore!


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 13, 2014)

Gotta get it while the gettin' is err.....possible. I'm showing this post to my wife when I get home so she knows what a good wife does for her husband!


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Gotta get it while the gettin' is err.....possible. I'm showing this post to my wife when I get home so she knows what a good wife does for her husband!



Just don't let her see this!

You mean what a good husband does for his wife - "It was Mother’s Day and my wife wanted to be skiing"!

BTW - It took many years of conditioning to get her to think that way!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2014)

Good TR.  I think this is the latest that Jay has been open.  I could be wrong.


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> Just don't let her see this!
> 
> You mean what a good husband does for his wife - "It was Mother’s Day and my wife wanted to be skiing"!
> 
> BTW - It took many years of conditioning to get her to think that way!



I have a lot to learn Obi-Wan


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I have a lot to learn Obi-Wan


----------



## abc (May 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> We rarely lodge overnight so I never consider it. In fact, we actually have a place to stay about 45 minutes from Jay Peak that is free.  We opted to stay slopeside because the deal we got was really good.  I am not sure how many people include lodging or anything else when calculating lift ticket costs.


I usually do both calculations. 

1) "Lift ticket only" comparison is useful when comparing mountains that are in the same general area. Because lodging and gas would be similar between say, Cannon vs Bretton Woods vs Wildcat; Sugarbush vs MRG vs Stowe etc. So when one of them is having a special in lift ticket, or I have a coupon, it wins the overall cost.

More over, the way the weather pattern works, often mountains in the same geographic area will be in-play altogether. So if one mountain typically have more snow, more terrain or fewer people, it may win even if the lift ticket cost a few bucks more. 

2) Total cost: Lift ticket + gas for local, non-overnight skiing. All-in for overnight trips. Those are total cost.


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2014)

abc said:


> I usually do both calculations.
> 
> 1) "Lift ticket only" comparison is useful when comparing mountains that are in the same general area. Because lodging and gas would be similar between say, Cannon vs Bretton Woods vs Wildcat; Sugarbush vs MRG vs Stowe etc. So when one of them is having a special in lift ticket, or I have a coupon, it wins the overall cost.
> 
> ...



With my family there always seems to be incidental costs for both day trips and over nightssuch as snacks, ski shop stuff (that is where we get our summer wear) and adult beverages!  But I do generally not keep track of those because if we were not skiing we would probably be doing something else that results in the same!


----------



## abc (May 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> With my family there always seems to be incidental costs for both day trips and over nightssuch as snacks, ski shop stuff (that is where we get our summer wear) and adult beverages!  But I do generally not keep track of those because if we were not skiing we would probably be doing something else that results in the same!


I don't count shopping or for that matter, eating out. 

Sure, if I'm not skiing, I would eat at home which is a lot cheaper. But I do like the change in my food once a while. So instead of eating out near home, I "reserve" most of my eating out when I'm travelling. A lot of the time, instead of finding a cheap joint, I seek out good local restaurants even though it cost more. If I have to spend quite a bit more to eat out anyway, might as well spend a little more for something I can't find near home! 

So I don't count eating out on skiing days as "ski expense". It's money I would have spend in another restaurant near home had I not be skiing somewhere else. 

Another example, I bought several piece of ski gear the last couple of trips taking advantage of "end of season sale". I don't count those as "trip expense" either. Because those replace stuff that needs replacing (pants that have holes, for example). I would have needed to buy them SOMEWHERE. Might as well at the resort when they're having 50% off.


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2014)

abc said:


> I don't count shopping or for that matter, eating out.
> 
> Sure, if I'm not skiing, I would eat at home which is a lot cheaper. But I do like the change in my food once a while. So instead of eating out near home, I "reserve" most of my eating out when I'm travelling. A lot of the time, instead of finding a cheap joint, I seek out good local restaurants even though it cost more. If I have to spend quite a bit more to eat out anyway, might as well spend a little more for something I can't find near home!
> 
> ...



+1



i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## MadPatSki (May 31, 2014)

I was also at Jay for closing day. The previous day I skied at St-Sauveur.

I have a different spin on the day as it was all above atmosphere, especially at the end of the day. I had my camera, but I left it the car. However my ski partner took a few on hill pictures (he gave me permission to used them in my blog post).

To read and see more...click on the link.

[h=2]Jay Peak VT : May 11, 2014 – The Mother of all Closing Day Celebrations[/h] http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014...4-the-mother-of-all-closing-day-celebrations/


----------

